# coyote fur forums split or solid forums



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just new in to this coyote trapping and wonder what everone uses for wood forums. spit or solid?


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I use solid and like 'em.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

okay do you use all different widths or are they all the same and how wide do you take them to? Also would like to know about that kind off wood?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you look on NAFA's or Fur Harvesters website you can find stretcher dimensions. (Sorry I don't have it handy or I'd pass it along)

Most coyote will be the same board. Alot of comercially produced boards are made of basswood.

Smitty


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Solid bass wood boards are the only way to go for everything except rats.

www.nafa.ca


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I use one size for fox and one size for coyote. I'll check the dimesnsions later on today for ya.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

thank you that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i use split stretchers for fox and coyote, that way the width can be adjusted easier. but then again, i have just switched over from wire stretchers. the wood does seem to give the furs a fuller look, which i like. the wire just does not give the fullness. and i was nto getting the length from them either.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Fox

Length of board- 60 inches

2"-2 5/8"
4"-3 1/2"
6"-4 1/4"
12"- 5 1/8"
60"- 5 1/4"

Coyote

Length of board- 96 inches

2"-3"
6"-5"
12"-8 3/8"
34"-9 1/4"
48-10"
72"-11 1/4"
96-12"

Boards are all basswood. Hope that helps! :beer:


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

just wondering what you guys use to hold the top off a split stretcher together. leather wire cable?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i used plumbers strap. cut it to fit and you already have the holes for your screws to go into. that way the two boards will be held together and will still adjust for the width.

cya

:sniper:


----------

